# LYON | To-Lyon | 171m | 43 fl | U/C



## vfG

Located in the Part Dieu district, which is in full renewing, this tower aims to be the second tallest of Lyon by 2018. 

Status : proposal (but included in the last urban planning revision)
Total floor area : 95.000 m² 
Function : 27fl = Hotel tower / 43fl = Office tower + retail spaces
Unveiled today at the MIPIM
Architect : Dominique Perrault
Completion : 2018


----------



## Minato ku

Nice new project for Lyon.
A bit boxy but with a good cladding a boxy tower can be great.


----------



## Jex7844

Larger version:


----------



## Coddington

I saw this today on Le Progrès website. Very good news!
Just hope a good cladding...


----------



## Trisuno

Such a good news... but a bit too boxy unfortunately...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice international-style revival!


----------



## Eric Offereins

2 decent boxes.


----------



## Coddington

I wonder if I'll like the difference of cladding on the hotel.


----------



## mika693

Beautiful Project to Lyon 

Project to Part Dieu :


----------



## Silverhawk

Well well well for Lyon. La ville Lumiere!!! voilá!


----------



## ZZ-II

I like such projects, cladding looks good on the renders


----------



## Sonygoal




----------



## Samolymp

*The demolition of the present building is in progress, pics taken by me yesterday :*


----------



## Samolymp

*Today, pics taken by me :*


----------



## Samolymp

*Today by me, the progress isn't very important from outside :*


----------



## Samolymp

*Demolition in progress, today by me :*


----------



## Samolymp

The project has been reduced, the 27-storeys building is cancelled :









Arcora - Extension de la Gare Part Dieu









http://www.lyonpart-dieu.com/lexperience-lyon-part-dieu/un-territoire-de-projets/749-2/#.VZhxGUaBJpg


----------



## tim1807

So now it's only one box. Boring. Tour EVA will be better.


----------



## Samolymp

Yes but it will be easier to fill it. In Lyon, the high rises are far more expensive than the other buildings and their construction can’t begin if at least the half of the building is not leased.

About Tour EVA, we don't know what it will look like, and in fact we don't even know if it will ever be built. EVA’s delivery is planned between 2025-2030.


----------



## Patrick Highrise

so were does that hotel go (which was planned in the lower tower?)?


----------



## Samolymp

At the beginning, two hotels of 200 rooms each have been planned. In the new project, only one of the two hotels remains. It will probably be placed in the "podium" and the first floors of the building.


----------



## Bligh

This is good for Lyon!


----------



## FLNC




----------



## FLNC




----------



## kisssme

new renderings 



Totoche said:


> https://twitter.com/OnlyLyon/status/832189465573675008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/vinciimmobilier/status/832190163044409345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/LyonPartDieu/status/832197035843547136


----------



## kisssme

another one 


Totoche said:


> Et une petite dernière pour la route !


----------



## kisssme




----------



## vfG

Serialnumber said:


>





FullOfLove said:


> TO LYON Teaser


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494831&page=66


----------



## FLNC




----------



## FLNC

you can rename the topic it's "To-Lyon" now


----------



## FLNC




----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The hotel on the location of the building closed. The work of demolition should start soon (before the end of the year).



villeman said:


>


----------



## Erlenberg

New animation of To-Lyon by Vinci :


----------



## noynoy69

preparation site is close to be over!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Latest images :

















tour_to_lyon - Devisubox


----------



## madmax1982

Site preparation.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Facade mockup :


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCb4SLjJu2_/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The first crane has arrived !








tour_to_lyon - Devisubox


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

And the second crane is coming (on the bottom left of the picture).


Beber said:


>











tour_to_lyon - Devisubox


----------



## noynoy69

Source : @BibLyon


----------

